# Εγκαταστάσεις > Συστήματα Παρακολούθησης >  >  Αγορα καταγραφικο+4 εξωτερικες καμερες.

## Andree

Καλησπερα θα ηθελα την βοηθεια σας για την επιλογη του συστηματος παρακολουθησεις.
Αφορα μια εξοχικη μονοκατοικια και αφορα 4 εξωτερικες καμερες με καταγραφικο.
Υπαρχει εγκατασταση με καλωδιο εικονας+ρευμα.
Εχω μπει στο τρυπακι να παρω ενα πακετο απο κινα(aliexpres,gearbest,banggood klp) οπου με 100-150ε τελειωνεις αλλα δεν ξερω αν θα εχουν την αποδοση.
Στην ουσια αυτο που θελω ειναι να μπορω να κανω εναν ελεγχο αν μου ερθει σημα οτι χτυπησε ο συναγερμος η απλα εναν τυπικο ελεγχο,δεν ειναι καταστημα οποτε καταλαβατε κατι απλο και οικονομικο.
O ηλεκτρολος που εκανε τα ηλεκτρολογικα γιατι το σπιτι ειναι καινουριο μου προτεινε
(βυσματα bnc 10 τεμ,βυσματα ρευματος 5 τεμ,κουτια ηλεκτρολογικα 50χ100 2 τεμ,καμερα hikvision 720p HD tvi 4τεμ,καταγραφικο hikvision 720p hd tvi 8 θεσεων,HDD WD 1TB PURPLE,τροφοδοτικο meanwell 5 cameras,μπαταρια 12v 7ah(σαν ups) αυτα μου τα κοστολογει 395+200 εργασια.Αρκετα ειναι η εργασια νομιζω και μαλλον με βλεπω να τα κανω μονος μου αυτα.Θα μπει στο παταρι και μεσω τοπικου δυκτιου θα τα βλεπω tv και απομακρυσμενα.
Η δικη μου επιλογη ειναι 
http://www.my-store.gr/default.aspx?...id=7204HQHI-SH
https://www.ergo-tel.gr/index.php?cP...&30=906&27=901
https://www.e-shop.gr/hdd-western-di...3-p-PER.304865
      'Η κατι οικονομικο
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4CH-...309516591.html

Σχολιαστε σας παρακαλω την προσφορα του ηλεκτρολογου και την προταση μου και αν εχετε να προτεινετε κατι καλητερο ελευθερα.
Ευχαριστω

----------


## paulk

Εγώ στο κατάστημα μου έχω:
5 κάμερες https://www.ergo-tel.gr/product_info...ducts_id=39508

ή πιο διακριτικές, 
https://www.ergo-tel.gr/product_info...ducts_id=39501

Καταγραφικό κάνει αυτό που έβαλες αλλά εγώ προτείνω να πάρεις με 8 κανάλια, μήπως αργότερα θέλεις να βάλεις και άλλη κάμερα.
Δες και αυτό:
http://www.my-store.gr/default.aspx?...id=7204HQHI-SH

Σκληρό δίσκο αυτόν που είπες και εσύ:https://www.e-shop.gr/hdd-western-di...3-p-PER.304865

Για τροφοδοτικό κοίτα και αυτό: http://sigmasec.gr/site/CCTV/%CE%A0%...EOS-PS-1210C9B

Βύσματα Bnc:https://www.emimikos.gr/BNC-001/
ή 
https://www.emimikos.gr/V-7101A-D/

Βύσματα για την τροφοδοσία της κάμερας: https://www.emimikos.gr/DC-002/

Κουτιά ηλεκτρολογικά θα βάλεις εκεί που θα κάνεις την ένωση της κάμερας με το καλώδιο που έρχεται απο το καταγραφικό.

Αν πιάνει το χέρι σου εγκατέστησε το μόνος σου..

----------


## tsoukos

Δες κι αυτό που τα περιλαμβάνει όλα όσα λέει...
https://www.kimpiris.com/shop/1079/

Πρέπει να πάρεις μόνο επιπλέον ένα σκληρό δίσκο.

----------


## Andree

> Εγώ στο κατάστημα μου έχω:
> 5 κάμερες https://www.ergo-tel.gr/product_info...ducts_id=39508
> 
> ή πιο διακριτικές, 
> https://www.ergo-tel.gr/product_info...ducts_id=39501
> 
> Καταγραφικό κάνει αυτό που έβαλες αλλά εγώ προτείνω να πάρεις με 8 κανάλια, μήπως αργότερα θέλεις να βάλεις και άλλη κάμερα.
> Δες και αυτό:
> http://www.my-store.gr/default.aspx?...id=7204HQHI-SH
> ...



Το ιδιο καταγραφικο εχουμε βαλει για τροφοδοσια ελεγα κατι τετοιο 
https://dep.com.gr/index.php?route=p...roduct_id=3752
Δεν θα μπουν περισσοτερες καμερες.

----------


## Andree

> Δες κι αυτό που τα περιλαμβάνει όλα όσα λέει...
> https://www.kimpiris.com/shop/1079/
> 
> Πρέπει να πάρεις μόνο επιπλέον ένα σκληρό δίσκο.



με χαλαει ο φακος αρχικα που ειναι 3.6mm
Οικονομικο αλλα νομιζω οτι ειναι τα ιδια με gearbest/aliexpres/bangood etc
Θελω κατι πιο αξιοπιστο γιατι εχω διαβασει οτι εχουν θεμα με κολληματα και χρειαζονται reset ανα τακτα διαστηματα και αφου ειναι για εξοχικη κατοικια καλυτερα να δωσω κατι παραπανω και να εχω το κεφαλι ησυχο

----------


## paulk

> Το ιδιο καταγραφικο εχουμε βαλει για τροφοδοσια ελεγα κατι τετοιο 
> https://dep.com.gr/index.php?route=p...roduct_id=3752
> Δεν θα μπουν περισσοτερες καμερες.



Αυτό είναι σκέτο τροφοδοτικό.. Το καλύτερο ειναι να πάρεις τροφοδοτικό (ups) αυτό που πρότεινα  ώστε αν γίνει διακοπή ρεύματος να μην κλέισουν οι κάμερες ή λόγο καιρού υπάρχει ανεβοκατέβασμα στην τάση να μην ανοιγοκλείνουν οι κάμερες..
Βάλε και ένα ups για το καταγραφικό και το ρούτερ.
Για το αν θα μπουν περισσότερες κάμερες εσύ το ξέρεις... Αλλά αν κάποια στιγμή θέλεις να βάλεις δεν θα μπορείς.
Και εγώ 8 πήρα για 4 κάμερες και στο τέλος έβαλα άλλες 3.

Τα κινέζικα δεν τα εμπιστεύομαι αν είναι να δώσεις 200-250 ευρώ για κινέζικο κα΄λυτερα δώσε άλλα 100-200 ευρώ παραπάνω και πάρε κάτι καλό.

----------


## Eximnos

Ο ηλεκτρολόγος σου τεχνικά τα λέει πολύ καλά και τα μηχανήματα που προτείνει είναι πολύ αξιόπιστα! Μόνο το DVR θα μπορούσε να είναι 4 θέσεων αφού βάζεις 4 κάμερες. Σκέψου το γιατί θα σου κάνει καλή δουλίτσα απ ότι καταλαβαίνω...

----------


## rodolfos2006

600€ για καλωδιομενο σπιτι, με 720 καταγραφικο και 4 καμερες ειναι πολλα.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## vasilllis

> 600€ για καλωδιομενο σπιτι, με 720 καταγραφικο και 4 καμερες ειναι πολλα.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Πόσα θεωρείς εσύ καλά δηλ;

----------


## rodolfos2006

> Πόσα θεωρείς εσύ καλά δηλ;



Εγω δεν θα εβαζα 720 καταγραφικο σημερα. 3Mp τουλαχιστον. Σε ενα χρονο αμφιβαλω αν θα υπαρχουν 720 καταγραφικα. 80 ε καταγραφικο 100 οι καμερες 20 το τροφκο καμερων 8 ε Bnc 6 ε τα τροφ/σιας. Δισκο 80 ε κουτια 8 ε εργασια 100 βαρια.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## rodolfos2006

Καλωδιομενο ομως!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## stam1982

Να μειωδοτησουμε και Ο πιο οικονομικός να πάρει τη δουλειά.Οπως έκανε ένα συμφορουμιτης που ήθελε να κάνει αλλαγές στην ηλ εγκατασταση του εξοχικού του.Προτεινω από εδώ και πέρα να μην δουλεύουμε για χρήματα αλλα για χορτα,σπόρους κλπ.

----------


## rodolfos2006

Ωραια δωσε μια εργασια για 4 καμερες 720 χωρις να υπαρχει καλωδιοση..ποσο εργασια οταν ειναι τα 200 νορμαλ; Αλλα 200 τουλαχιστον; Αρα κανα 1000αρικο με τα καναλια και τα μερεμετια..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## rodolfos2006

Σορυ αλλα αν να βγαλεις κανα 100αρι απο τα υλικα και κανα 100αρι απο την εργασια χωρις καλωδιοση δεν ειναι και ξεφτιλα ποσο οταν ο βασικος μισθος ειναι 500 κατι. Εκτος αν ο ηλεκτρολογος βαζει ενα συστημα τον μηνα και θελει να βγαλει μηνιατικο


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## nestoras

Μαυρα θα τα πληρωνες ή με αποδειξη;

Το 100αρικο με αποδειξη δυστυχως δεν ειναι ουτε 30 καθαρα στην τσεπη, οσο περιεργο κι αν σου φαινεται.

----------


## rodolfos2006

Ε αμα στα 200 ε δεν θελουμε να πληρωσουμε ουτε φπα αλλα ουτε παροχη υπηρεσιων ε τοτε ας μπουμε στο δημοσιο. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## lepouras

δύο πράγματα με ενοχλούν. 
αυτοί που προσπαθούν να υπερασπιστούν το αν είναι λάθος  μια χαμηλή τιμή, και αυτοί  που προσπαθούν να βγάλουν κλέφτες όσους βγάζουν περισσότερα από αυτούς.

ο καθένας επιλέγει την τιμή του.  το αν εσύ ή ο οποιοσδήποτε δουλεύει για 500 ευρώ τον μήνα (έχω και μια φίλη που δουλεύει για 230 τον μήνα) αυτό δεν σημαίνει ότι αυτός που ΔΕΝ πήγε να δουλέψει για αυτά τα λεφτά είναι κλέφτης. 

δεν με ενδιαφέρει πόσος είναι ο μισθός.

δεν επέλεξα να γίνω μισθωτός για να μην παίρνω 500. 

όποιος θεωρεί ότι ο άλλος παίρνει περισσότερα λεφτά ας πάει να κάνει την δουλειά του άλλου να τα βγάλει και αυτός.

επιτέλους ας σταματήσει αυτή η ιστορία με το ποσά παίρνει ο καθένας και ποιος είναι ο κλέφτης.  όποιος θέλει παίρνει προσφορές και επιλέγει μάστορα. 

το πόσα θέλει να δώσει και πόσα του ζητάνε δεν χρειάζεται να γίνετε λόγος για να πλακωνόμαστε εδώ μέσα.

----------

Panoss (08-06-18), 

stam1982 (08-06-18)

----------


## panosvin

πες τα ρε φιλε
Το που θα φορτωθεις για 2 χρονια τον πελατη σαν σωστος επαγγελματιας για ενα κατοσταρικο δεν εγραψε καποιος
Τα τηλεφωνα ελα λιγο απο εδω δεν παιζουν οι καμερες και μπορει να εχει πειραξει το καλωδιο δικτυου στην θεση 4 του ρουτερ του οτε για να βαλει pos η να βγηκαν εκτος οι πορτες τοτε ο εγκαταστατης η δεν παταει και ειναι ο κακος η πρεπει να γινει το καλο παιδι που δουλευει απο χομπι .Ενα ευχαριστω και λυθηκαν ολα.
Πολλοι νομιζουν ο συναγερμος ειναι ζωνη com και ενα ρελε για την σειρηνα
Οι δε καμερες τιποτα

----------

vasilllis (08-06-18)

----------


## nestoras

> Ε αμα στα 200 ε δεν θελουμε να πληρωσουμε ουτε φπα αλλα ουτε παροχη υπηρεσιων ε τοτε ας μπουμε στο δημοσιο. 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Οπότε γιατι σου φαίνονται πολλα αν ο άλλος βγάλει 60€ σε δυο μερες (καλωδιωση, εγκατασταση, προγραμματισμο, προγραμματα στα κινητα κτλ) κι επισης σε "αρραβωνιαστει" για κανα δυο χρονια με τα τηλεφωνα και τις απορίες σου για το παραμικρο;

Οι ελευθεροι επαγγελματιες κανουν επενδυσεις για τις δουλειες τους χιλιαδων ευρω και παιρνουν ρισκα που ενας υπαλληλος ουτε κατα διανοια δεν τα εχει σκεφτει. Και μιλαω για οικονομικα ανοίγματα (εργαλεια που μπορει να κοστιζουν κατι χιλιαρικα, αυτοκινητα, ζημιες, κλοπες, φεσια κτλ). Τωρα αν εσυ πιστευεις οτι 30€ μεροκάματο ειναι πολλα τι να πω...

Και για την επαληθευση:

100 μαζι με ΦΠΑ σημαινει:

80.6€ + 19.4€ ΦΠΑ

Στα 80.6€ υπαρχει φορολογια 29%

Αρα παμε στα 23.30 φορο

Μενουν 80.6-23.3=57.30€

Για τα 80.6€ θα υπαρξουν κρατησεις 26.95% για την ασφαλεια ΕΦΚΑ, δηλαδη για ασφαλεια πληρωνει καποιος:
21.70€

Ειμαστε στα 57.30-21.7=35.6€

Τα παραπανω ειναι αυτα που θα αποδωθουν στο κρατος ΥΠΟΧΡΕΩΤΙΚΑ. Δε συνυπολογιζω ουτε εξοδα μεταφορας, ουτε αποσβεσεις εργαλειων, ουτε προκαταβολες φορου για την επομενη χρονια, ουτε φορους επιτηδευματος, ουτε τυχον ζημιας εν ωρα εργασιας, γιατο ποσο θα γινει αρνητικο για τη φετινη χρονια.

Λυπαμαι που πολύς κόσμος ειναι ακόμη στον κόσμο του κι εχει στο μυαλό του οτι ολοι οι εργολαβοι και οι ηλεκτρολογοι εχουν "χεστει στο ταληρο". Δεν ζησαμε ολοι στις χρυσες εποχες της ανοικοδομησης για να εχουμε καβατζα, καποιοι ξεκινησαν την τελευταια δεκαετια να δουλευουν.

----------


## Andree

Δεν ηθελα να θιχτουν αρκετοι εδω..αλλα διαβαζω ολα αυτα και οκ ειναι  καπως.
Οταν εναν σου δεινε μια δουλεια για ηλεκτρολογικη εγκατασταση σε νεα κατοικια 3700 ΧΩΡΙΣ ΦΠΑ.
Και σου ζηταει προσφορα για καμερες-συναγερμο-θυροτηλεοραση με μονο ενα μικρο φπα για να εχει εγγυηση και ολα τα αλλα τσεπη και εσυ του δινεις μια προσφορα που στην αγορα ειναι απο τις υψηλοτερες οπου σου κοβουν ολο το φπα και ερχονται για 1 πραγμα (αλλος για τοποθετηση καμερας αλλος για συναγερμο και αλλος για θυροτηλεοραση σε αποσταση 50κμ απο αθηνα) τοτε κατα την γνωμη μου εισαι μακακας γιατι ουτε κουτοχορτο τρωμε ουτε δυσκολο ειναι να κανουμε ερευνα,δεν εισαι μονοπωλειο.
Συνοψη μου ζηταγε 70ε εργασια για θυροτηλεοραση χωρις φπα μιση ωρα δουλεια με bus 2k.
200 εργασια χωρις φπα με το μηχανημα καταγραφικου καμερας που βλεπετε με ενα μικρο φπα για εγγυηση οπου εχεις και προμηθεια σαν εγκαταστατη -30/40% και μια απο τα ιδια για συναγερμο οπου μου λες την τιμη που παιζει στο νετ αλλα βγαζεις και την προμηθεια και ενα 300αρι εργασια χωρις φπα παντα.
Πως θα παρετε δουλειες?
Ειλικρινα απορω με ποια λογικη λειτουργουν καποιοι ...εγω τους ονομαζω απατεωνες.
Και αυτος ειναι ο λογος που εγω οπως και οι περισσοτεροι εδω μεσα εχουμε στραφει στο να κατσουμε να διαβασουμε να ρωτησουμε να μαθουμε και να κανουμε μονοι μας ολες αυτες τις δουλειες μπορει να σου παρει χ10 σε χρονο αλλα τουλαχιστον θα τα καταφερεις δωξα το θεο υπαρχουν ατομα που ειναι προθημα να βοηθησουν/youtube/forums/manual και καλη θεληση.
**Ολα αυτα περι προμηθεια δεν τα βγαζω απο το νου μου αλλα ετυχε και ρωτησα εναν ηλεκτρολογο(εχει βαλει τα συστηματα ασφαλειας στο εστιατοριο) στην επιχειρηση που εργαζομαι για να μου δωσει και αυτος προσφορα και μου ειπε οτι εγω σαν ηλεκτρολογος εχω μια προμηθεια 30% σε αυτα ο επαγγελματιας εγκαταστατης 40-50% αναλογα με τις εταιρες που συνεργαζεται.

----------


## stam1982

Τα εργαλεια,το αυτοκινητο,τη σκαλα κλπ δεν μας τα παρεχει κανεις.Οπως το σερβις του αυτοκινητου, τη βενζινη κλπ προσοχη μιλαω παντα για το επαγγελματικο.
Αυτο που ονομαζεις προμηθεια ειναι το κερδος απο την πωληση των αγαθων το οποιο ειναι καθολα νομιμο( εμποριο). Κανενας στο εμποριο δεν πουλαει σε τιμη χονδρικης.Αν το εκανε ο εργοδοτης σου, πως θα σε πληρωνε;

----------


## rodolfos2006

Απατεωνας δεν ειναι κανεις. Εγω τον βρηκα ακριβο αλλα και λαθος. Απο ποτε ο ηλεκτρολογος περνα συστημστα ασφαλειας ...;


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## vasilllis

> Δεν ηθελα να θιχτουν αρκετοι εδω..αλλα διαβαζω ολα αυτα και οκ ειναι  καπως.
> Οταν εναν σου δεινε μια δουλεια για ηλεκτρολογικη εγκατασταση σε νεα κατοικια 3700 ΧΩΡΙΣ ΦΠΑ.
> Και σου ζηταει προσφορα για καμερες-συναγερμο-θυροτηλεοραση με μονο ενα μικρο φπα για να εχει εγγυηση και ολα τα αλλα τσεπη και εσυ του δινεις μια προσφορα που στην αγορα ειναι απο τις υψηλοτερες οπου σου κοβουν ολο το φπα και ερχονται για 1 πραγμα (αλλος για τοποθετηση καμερας αλλος για συναγερμο και αλλος για θυροτηλεοραση σε αποσταση 50κμ απο αθηνα) τοτε κατα την γνωμη μου εισαι μακακας γιατι ουτε κουτοχορτο τρωμε ουτε δυσκολο ειναι να κανουμε ερευνα,δεν εισαι μονοπωλειο.
> Συνοψη μου ζηταγε 70ε εργασια για θυροτηλεοραση χωρις φπα μιση ωρα δουλεια με bus 2k.
> 200 εργασια χωρις φπα με το μηχανημα καταγραφικου καμερας που βλεπετε με ενα μικρο φπα για εγγυηση οπου εχεις και προμηθεια σαν εγκαταστατη -30/40% και μια απο τα ιδια για συναγερμο οπου μου λες την τιμη που παιζει στο νετ αλλα βγαζεις και την προμηθεια και ενα 300αρι εργασια χωρις φπα παντα.
> Πως θα παρετε δουλειες?
> Ειλικρινα απορω με ποια λογικη λειτουργουν καποιοι ...εγω τους ονομαζω απατεωνες.
> Και αυτος ειναι ο λογος που εγω οπως και οι περισσοτεροι εδω μεσα εχουμε στραφει στο να κατσουμε να διαβασουμε να ρωτησουμε να μαθουμε και να κανουμε μονοι μας ολες αυτες τις δουλειες μπορει να σου παρει χ10 σε χρονο αλλα τουλαχιστον θα τα καταφερεις δωξα το θεο υπαρχουν ατομα που ειναι προθημα να βοηθησουν/youtube/forums/manual και καλη θεληση.
> **Ολα αυτα περι προμηθεια δεν τα βγαζω απο το νου μου αλλα ετυχε και ρωτησα εναν ηλεκτρολογο(εχει βαλει τα συστηματα ασφαλειας στο εστιατοριο) στην επιχειρηση που εργαζομαι για να μου δωσει και αυτος προσφορα και μου ειπε οτι εγω σαν ηλεκτρολογος εχω μια προμηθεια 30% σε αυτα ο επαγγελματιας εγκαταστατης 40-50% αναλογα με τις εταιρες που συνεργαζεται.



Οποτε Ανδρεα για να συνοψισουμε:
Αυτος που εχει φαει 10 χρονια εμπειριας για να τα μαθει αυτα,ξημεροβραδιασε σε ανουσιες και ηλιθιες βλαβες(που ισως και οι περισσοτερες να ηταν δικης του βλακειας ή απειριας) χωρις να παρει μια(παραπανω απο το υπερογκο ποσο που εχει ζητησει,ειναι απατεωνας.
Αντιθετα ο ιδιος απατεωνας που που θα σου απαντησει στο φορουμ και θα κανεις εσυ την δουλεια πως ονομαζεται ?μαγκας?Τι εντυπωση εχεις δηλαδη?ολοι αυτοι που απαντανε εδω μεσα ειναι χομπιστες και βαλανε ενα συναγερμο στο σπιτι και εχουν μαθει σαν ευαγγελιο τον προγραμματισμο?
Σου φαινονται τα 70€ πολλα για μιση ωρα δουλεια?μεταφορικα ποση ωρα ειναι?Υπολογιζονται αυτα ή ο χρονος μετραει απο την στιγμη που πιανει κατσαβιδι?καυσιμα?ασφαλειες?φθορες?ελαστικα?ας τα βγαλει απο τον επομενο?

----------


## georgeb1957

> ..........Τι εντυπωση εχεις δηλαδη?ολοι αυτοι που απαντανε εδω μεσα ειναι χομπιστες .............



Σε πολλά συμφωνούμε Βασίλη αλλά εδώ νομίζω έχεις εσύ λάθος εντύπωση.

----------

vasilllis (08-06-18)

----------


## rodolfos2006

Τωρα σοβαρα καποιος που δεν εχει ιδεα θα του πουμε ποιον συναγερμο και ποιες καμερες να παρει και θα τα βαλει μονος του; Να του πρωτεινουμε καποιες μαρκες απο την εμπειρεια μας και να του πουμε τα υπερ και τα κατα,ΝΑΙ . Αλλα εγκατασταση τετοιων συστηματων μεσω φορουμ προς θεου ΟΧΙ!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## georgeb1957

Δεν τον ξέρεις και συνεπώς δεν ξέρεις τίς γνώσεις που έχει. Μπορεί να είναι ηλεκτρονικός αλλά να μήν έχει ασχοληθεί με το τόσο σοβαρό αντικείμενο, ούτε θα γίνει εγκαταστάτης απο τις πληροφορίες που θα πάρει απο το forum.
Για δική του χρήση θέλησε να πάρει πληροφορίες και μπράβο του αν το τολμήση.

----------


## rodolfos2006

Τωρα  ξερει και ψαχνει απο το ali express?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## vasilllis

> Σε πολλά συμφωνούμε Βασίλη αλλά εδώ νομίζω έχεις εσύ λάθος εντύπωση.



Γιώργο σε έχω παρατηρήσει εδώ μέσα και πραγματικα χαίρομαι τους χομπίστες που ψάχνονται(ειδικά εσύ όχι μόνο,αλλά έχεις βοηθήσει και πολλούς εδώ μεσα),για αυτό άλλωστε έγραψα και 'ολοι'.
Αυτό που με εκνευρίζει όμως είναι να έρχεται ο άλλος ,να του λες τα πάντα και μετά να σε αποκαλεί και απατεώνα.
Από όσους γνωστούς συναδέλφους που έχω ,ένας μόνο πήρε προπερσι μια bmw525(αν θυμάμαι καλά) όλοι οι υπόλοιποι με Σαραβαλα είναι.και δεν γνωρίζουν ούτε 8ωρο ούτε 5μερο.

----------

georgeb1957 (08-06-18)

----------


## panosvin

Ο Γιωργος 1957 δεν ειναι μονο χομπιστας αλλα και επαγγελματιας αν θυμαμαι καλα που ειχαμε μιλησει με pm γι αυτο και καταλαβαινει

----------


## vasilllis

> Ο Γιωργος 1957 δεν ειναι μονο χομπιστας αλλα και επαγγελματιας αν θυμαμαι καλα που ειχαμε μιλησει με pm γι αυτο και καταλαβαινει



Να τελικά που πολλές απορίες λύνονται σιγά σιγά
(Απορία μου η τεχνική κατάρτιση που είχε για το θεμα-στις αρχές τον είχα περάσει για αντιπροσωπο συστημάτων)

----------


## georgeb1957

> Γιώργο σε έχω παρατηρήσει εδώ μέσα και πραγματικα χαίρομαι τους χομπίστες που ψάχνονται(ειδικά εσύ όχι μόνο,αλλά έχεις βοηθήσει και πολλούς εδώ μεσα),για αυτό άλλωστε έγραψα και 'ολοι'.
> Αυτό που με εκνευρίζει όμως είναι να έρχεται ο άλλος ,να του λες τα πάντα και μετά να σε αποκαλεί και απατεώνα.
> Από όσους γνωστούς συναδέλφους που έχω ,ένας μόνο πήρε προπερσι μια bmw525(αν θυμάμαι καλά) όλοι οι υπόλοιποι με Σαραβαλα είναι.και δεν γνωρίζουν ούτε 8ωρο ούτε 5μερο.



Βασίλη σε ευχαριστώ για τα καλά σου λόγια.
Το forum το παρακολουθώ πολλά χρόνια και έχω διαπιστώσει ότι υπάρχουν αρκετά άτομα στο forum που ανιδιοτελώς προσφέρουν την γνώση τους και την βοηθειά τους σε όλους εμάς. 
Επίσης έχω διαπιστώσει ότι είσαι απο τα ποιό ενεργά μέλη και έχεις βαθειά γνώση στο αντικείμενο. (Μέ είχες εντυπωσιάση κάποτε με κάτι χειρόγραφες ασκήσεις-σημειώσεις κ.λ.π.)
Οπως είναι φυσικό υπάρχουν και εδω μέσα όπως και στον έξω κόσμο κάποιοι κοντόφθαλμοι που μόνο αγοράζουν και ποτέ δεν προσφέρουν αλλά είναι πρόθυμοι για κριτική και χαβαλέ.

Οι περισσότεροι στο forum είναι άνθρωποί του μεροκάματου, και δεν πιστεύω ότι κάποιος που κυνηγάει το μεροκάματο είναι απατεώνας. Απλά ο καθένας μας ανάλογα πόσο κοστολογεί τις γνώσεις του έχει και τις ανάλογες οικονομικές απαιτήσεις του. Στη ελεύθερη αγορά μπορεί ο καθένας να ζητάει όσα νομίζει ότι αξίζει και ο ανταγωνισμός το δικαιώνει ή τον προσγειώνει.

Θα πω ένα ανέκδοτο για να καταλάβεις τι εννοώ.

"Σε ένα μεγάλο εργοστάσιο στην Αμερική ξαφνικά σταματάει η παραγωγή απο βλάβη ενός ρομποτικού συστήματος. Ο υπεύθυνος παραγωγής αδυνατεί να αντιμετωπίσει το πρόβλημα και αρχίζει τα τηλέφωνα. Ολοι ακούνε την βλάβη αλλά κανένας δεν αναλαμβάνει. Οι ώρες παιρνούν τα διαφυγόντα κέρδη της επιχείρησης κτυπάνε  κόκκινο (δεκάδες χιλιάδες ευρώ την ώρα) , οπότε για καλή τους τύχη βρίσκουν απο μια διπλανή πολιτεία έναν εξειδικευμένο τεχνικό πάνω στο συγκεκριμένο ρομποτικό σύστημα κα δέχεται να πάει να το επισκευάσει. Τον υποδέχεται ο Manager της επιχείρησης και τον οδηγεί στο χώρο που λειτουργούσε η ψυχή του ρομποτικού συστήματος, αλλά επειδή τον είδε λίγο φευγάτο έκατσε να δεί τι θα κάνει. Ο τύπος αφού ελέγχει την  μηχανή με κάτι όργανα, ανοίγει την τσάντα του βγάζει ένα εξάρτημα το τοποθετεί, κάνει κάτι άλλες ενέργειες και λέει στον manager "Το ρομποτικό σύστημα είναι έτοιμο για να λειτουργήσει, τί ειρωνεία για ένα εξάρτημα 5 ευρώ να πάθετε τέτοια οικονομική ζημιά στην παραγωγή σας" και έφυγε χαιρετόντας τον maneger.
Την άλλη μέρα η γραμματέας παραλαμβάνει το τιμολόγιο που έστειλε ο τεχνικός και το παραδίδει στον manager. To διαβάζει ο maneger και παίρνει υπογλώσιο. Τηλεφωνεί αμέσως στον τεχνικό και του λέει σε έντονο ύφος.

 "Είσαι καλά ανθρωπέ μου τί τιμολόγιο μου έστειλες, γράφεις 5 ευρώ ανταλλακτικό 200 ευρώ αεροπορικά εισητήρια και 5000 ευρώ παροχή υπηρεσιών διάρκειας 1.5 ώρας." 
 Και απαντάει ο Τεχνικός
"*Κύριε manager για την παροχή υπηρεσιών δεν πληρώνεται τον χρόνο απασχόλησής μου αλλά τις ΓΝΩΣΕΙΣ  μου*"

Γκάγκελο ο manager και φυσικά στέλνει αμέσως την επιταγή στον τεχνικό μαζί με τις ευχαριστίες του.

----------

aktis (08-06-18), 

vasilllis (08-06-18)

----------


## Andree

> Τα εργαλεια,το αυτοκινητο,τη σκαλα κλπ δεν μας τα παρεχει κανεις.Οπως το σερβις του αυτοκινητου, τη βενζινη κλπ προσοχη μιλαω παντα για το επαγγελματικο.
> Αυτο που ονομαζεις προμηθεια ειναι το κερδος απο την πωληση των αγαθων το οποιο ειναι καθολα νομιμο( εμποριο). Κανενας στο εμποριο δεν πουλαει σε τιμη χονδρικης.Αν το εκανε ο εργοδοτης σου, πως θα σε πληρωνε;



Αυτο που ηθελα να πω ειναι οτι οταν ακουμε 300 εργασια δεν σημαινει οτι τοσο ειναι το κερδος αλλα αυτο ειναι που σου δειχνει εσενα και οτι εχει προμηθεια και απο τα συστηματα






> Οποτε Ανδρεα για να συνοψισουμε:
> Αυτος που εχει φαει 10 χρονια εμπειριας για να τα μαθει αυτα,ξημεροβραδιασε σε ανουσιες και ηλιθιες βλαβες(που ισως και οι περισσοτερες να ηταν δικης του βλακειας ή απειριας) χωρις να παρει μια(παραπανω απο το υπερογκο ποσο που εχει ζητησει,ειναι απατεωνας.
> Αντιθετα ο ιδιος απατεωνας που που θα σου απαντησει στο φορουμ και θα κανεις εσυ την δουλεια πως ονομαζεται ?μαγκας?Τι εντυπωση εχεις δηλαδη?ολοι αυτοι που απαντανε εδω μεσα ειναι χομπιστες και βαλανε ενα συναγερμο στο σπιτι και εχουν μαθει σαν ευαγγελιο τον προγραμματισμο?
> Σου φαινονται τα 70€ πολλα για μιση ωρα δουλεια?μεταφορικα ποση ωρα ειναι?Υπολογιζονται αυτα ή ο χρονος μετραει απο την στιγμη που πιανει κατσαβιδι?καυσιμα?ασφαλειες?φθορες?ελαστικα?ας τα βγαλει απο τον επομενο?



Αν σου εχει παρει 10 χρονια για να μπορεσεις να κανεις την συνδεση ηλεκτρολογικη αλλα και στο προγραμμα για καμερες-συναγερμο τοτε φιλε μου συγνωμη αλλα δεν κανεις για αυτην την δουλεια και δεν το λεω με κακια αλλα πραγματικα φιλικα.
Ο ανθρωπος ειναι στην περιοχη που ειναι η οικια και αυτο εγινε για να βοηθησω και καποιον που δεν εχει εδρα αθηνα αλλα και για αμεση εξυπηρετηση στο μελλον σε περιπτωση βλαβης κλπ
οποτε καυσιμα-χρονος-σερβις-φθορες-ελαστικα στα εβγαλα εκτος.
(Σε λιγο θα μου πειτε και για τον καφε-νερο-τσιγαρα που θα παρει μαζι του)
Δεν ειπα να ερθει για 50 ευρω μεροκαματο ειναι οπου δεν ειναι και λιγα για σημερα αλλα οχι και μεσα σε μια μερα να βγαλουμε ενα 500αρικο.Τουλαχιστον ετσι το βλεπω εγω.






> Τωρα σοβαρα καποιος που δεν εχει ιδεα θα του πουμε ποιον συναγερμο και ποιες καμερες να παρει και θα τα βαλει μονος του; Να του πρωτεινουμε καποιες μαρκες απο την εμπειρεια μας και να του πουμε τα υπερ και τα κατα,ΝΑΙ . Αλλα εγκατασταση τετοιων συστηματων μεσω φορουμ προς θεου ΟΧΙ!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Προσωπικα ασχολουμε με την αναβαθμιση και προγραμματισμο υπολογιστων.
Σε γειτονικο forum εχω βοηθησει ατομα που δεν ειχαν καν ιδεα απο  ολα αυτα και οταν ακουγα το ευχαριστω και τελικα ηταν αρκετα ευκολο για μενα ηταν ευχαριστηση.
Εχει  να κανει με την οπτικη πλευρα που βλεπουμε τα πραγματα.
Δεν υποχρεωνω στο ελαχιστο κανεναν για τιποτα.






> Γιώργο σε έχω παρατηρήσει εδώ μέσα και πραγματικα χαίρομαι τους χομπίστες που ψάχνονται(ειδικά εσύ όχι μόνο,αλλά έχεις βοηθήσει και πολλούς εδώ μεσα),για αυτό άλλωστε έγραψα και 'ολοι'.
> Αυτό που με εκνευρίζει όμως είναι να έρχεται ο άλλος ,να του λες τα πάντα και μετά να σε αποκαλεί και απατεώνα.
> Από όσους γνωστούς συναδέλφους που έχω ,ένας μόνο πήρε προπερσι μια bmw525(αν θυμάμαι καλά) όλοι οι υπόλοιποι με Σαραβαλα είναι.και δεν γνωρίζουν ούτε 8ωρο ούτε 5μερο.



Εισαι 100% ακυρος εδω
Το αν καποιος εχει λεφτα η οχι δεν μπορεις να το καταλαβεις απο το αμαξι του..μην λεμε οτι ναναι τωρα ο καθενας τα τρωει οπου γουσταρει..αυτος που δεν εχει μπορει  να παρει με 6κ μια porsche και ο αλλος να εχει σαραβαλο-παπι η και τιποτα ο αλλος τζογαδορος κλπ κλπ οποτε για μενα εισαι οφφ
***Αποκαλεσα εγω τον Γιωργο απατεωνα?
Αν ειναι να ξεκινησουμε να γραφουμε οτι θελουμε ας σταματηση εδω το θεμα.
ΚΑΙ ΜΗΝ ΘΙΓΕΣΤΕ!

----------


## rodolfos2006

Ali express και συναγερμος δε κολανε. Για να μπει συναγερμος σε σπιτι πρεπει να εχει αξιοπιστια πιστοποιησεις βαθμους ασφαλειας. Αν τωρα θεωρεις συναγερμο αυτο το κουτι που ναι μοναδα, πληκτρολογιο, σειρηνα ολα μαζι, που στις 10 δοκιμες της 8 ειναι οκ αλλα τις 2 οχι τοτε αυτος δεν ειναι συναγερμος που θα προτεινει ενας τεχνικος στον πελατη του για ασφαλεια. Μπορει να του πει υπαρχει κ αυτος αλλα.. Γενικα δεν εχουν μεγαλες διαφορες σε τιμη οι γνωστοι συναγερμοι μεταξυ τους.

Για καμερες παρε οποιες θες, αν φοραει κουκουλα ο κλεφτης δε θα του τη βγαλει καμια. Στα 3 mp θα εισαι καλα σημερα και σε εικονα κ σε τιμη. Η διαφορα με τις 720 ειναι μικρη. Σωσε λεφτα απο τις καμερες και επενδυσε στον συναγερμο. Εχω δει συναγερμο 10 + ετων που ειναι αψογος και δουλευει τελεια και εχω δει καταγραφικο 5 ετιας που το χρυσοπληρωσανε και σημερα ειναι για πεταμα.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## panosvin

Τα 3 mp ειναι αχρηστα τελειως.

2mp μονο

----------

mikemtb (08-06-18)

----------


## rodolfos2006

Που το βασιζεις αυτο;


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## georgeb1957

> Τα 3 mp ειναι αχρηστα τελειως.
> 
> 2mp μονο



 Εχεις δίκιο. Η HikVision  στα νέα της μοντέλα καταργεί τα 3Mp και κρατάει τα 2Mp.  Απ' ότι φαίνεται τα 3Mp ήταν απλώς θέμα marketing.
Οχι μόνο δεν έχουν διαφορά τα 2Mp απο τα 3Mp αλλά έχουν τα 2 Mp το πλεονέκτημα να βλέπουν καλύτερα στο σκοτάδι  σε χαμηλό φωτισμό διότι ο κόκκος στο αισθητήρα τους είναι μεγαλύτερος άρα δέχεται και περισσότερο φώς.

----------


## stam1982

Αν στο χωρο το ιντερνετ σερνεται και παραλληλα προσπαθει να φορτωσει 8 καμερες ταυτοχρονα.....βαστα Τουρκε φορτωσω μεγκαπιξελ

----------


## rodolfos2006

Αρα θα καταργησει τα 4Mp τα  8 κ τ 12 δε θα τα βγαλει ποτε γιατι στο χωριο δεν εχουμε ιντερνετ. Παντως ενα συστημα που εχω 3 Μp f7σειραs της  hikvision παει σφαιρα και σε εικονα ειναι τοπ.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## panosvin

οι αισθητηρες 1 προς 2/8 η 1/3 οι πρωτοι ειναι σονυ οι δευτεροι aptina  εχουν ενα στανταρ μεγεθος.Για να μεγαλωσει η αναλυση εχουν οριζοντα και καθετα εικονοστοιχεια περισσοτερα .Στα 2 mp einai 1920x1080 στα 3 mp και στα 5 παραπανω,Οσο μεγαλυτερη η αναλυση τοσο περισσοτερα τα χωρισματα  στο φακο αρα τοσο λιγοτερο φως μπορει να εισελθει αρα λιγοτερη λεπτομερεια στην εικονα ακομα και την ημερα που το φως ειναι πισω απο την καμερα και μαυριζουν το μαυρισμα ειναι πολυ χειροτερο στα 3 και 5 mp.
Eκει φυσικα λαμβανει χωρα το μοντελο τησ καμερας αν εχει d wdr digital wide dynamic range η πραγματικο wdr.
To πρωτο δρα ακομψα στην εικονα ψηφικα και παιζει με το gamma αυτης.Ο συντελεστης γαμμα εχει να κανει με την δυναμικη αντιθεση της εικονας αν το μοντελο ειναι δηλαδη με dwdr θα παρεις μια πουσαρισμενη εικονα.Αν ειναι με wide dynamic range χωρις να επεμβενει στο γαμμα αλλα μονο στην πραγματικη αντιθεση και οχι στην δυναμικη αντιθεση θα παρεις μια πιο φυσικη εικονα
Γι αυτο καμερα δεν ειναι συν πλην πυρηνας τριχα επαιξε φευγω

----------

nestoras (09-06-18)

----------


## stam1982

Εχεις δοκιμασει 3 μπ σε 8 αρα συνδεση;Η τεχνολογια στις καμερες δε ραβεται πανω στις ταχυτητες της Ελλαδας.Ακομα και σε βαλκανικες πρωην ανατολικες χωρες οι ταχυτητες ειναι εξωπραγματικες για τα δικα μας δεδομενα.

----------


## rodolfos2006

Για ip μιλαμε; Δε νομιζω...ε;


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## street

Για να μιλησουμε ξεκαθαρα ...
 1 λυση ) ενας φιλος επαγγελματιας  ηλεκτρονικος που εχει εμπειρια σε τετοιο τομεα, ολα αυτα θα στα κανει με  700 τα παντα μεσα και με εγγυηση τριων ετων στα κατσαμπραγκαλα και ενος  ετους δωρεαν υποστηριξη, ο ιδιος θα μπορουσε να εγκαταστησει ενα  συστημα που αγορασες απο οπουδηποτε με 300+  και οτι αλλο χρειαστει με  την ελαχιστη χρεωση στα 200 να στο εγκαταστησει και περιπου το ιδιο να  διορθωσει και ενα υπαρχων απο αλλον περασμενο 

2 λυση ) ειναι να  πας μονος σου να τα αγορασεις απο ενα καταστημα και να σε πει το  αφεντικο θα σε στειλω εγω εναν δικο μου νεαρο και με ενα κατοσταρικο θα  στα κανει ολα τζιτζι και ενοειτε οτι αν χαλασει κατι δεν θα ευθυνεται  αυτος ουτε και αν δεν τα κανει ολα σωστα ο ... νεαρος, ειναι πολυ συχνο  το φαινομενο και η μαγαζατορες σπανια συνεργαζονται με την πρωτη λυση

3  λυση) παιρνεις τον Αλβανο που εχουμε στην γειτονια και με τρια  κατσαβιδια ενα πολυμετρο ενα μυτοτσιμπιδο ενα σφυρι και βαρια βαρια τα  50 ευρωπουλα εισαι ετοιμος! Στα + οτι θα σου κανει και κανα  ηλεκτρολογικο μπορει και υδραυλικο 

4 και τελευταια λυση και ποιο  οικονομικη! Τα αγοραζεις μονος σου και προσπαθεις να τα συνδεσεις μονος  σου διαβαζοντας τα μανουαλ και ρωτωντας τα διαφορα φορουμ...


Τα πραγματα ειναι απλα,απο την 1 εως την 3 θα δουλευουν, για την 4 βλεπουμε ...  
Η επιλογη ειναι δικη σου

----------


## Andree

> Ali express και συναγερμος δε κολανε. Για να μπει συναγερμος σε σπιτι πρεπει να εχει αξιοπιστια πιστοποιησεις βαθμους ασφαλειας. Αν τωρα θεωρεις συναγερμο αυτο το κουτι που ναι μοναδα, πληκτρολογιο, σειρηνα ολα μαζι, που στις 10 δοκιμες της 8 ειναι οκ αλλα τις 2 οχι τοτε αυτος δεν ειναι συναγερμος που θα προτεινει ενας τεχνικος στον πελατη του για ασφαλεια. Μπορει να του πει υπαρχει κ αυτος αλλα.. Γενικα δεν εχουν μεγαλες διαφορες σε τιμη οι γνωστοι συναγερμοι μεταξυ τους.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Αναφερεις σε 2 μηνυματα σου το aliexpress υπονοωντας οτι ειμαι ασχετος και δεν ξερω.
Στην 2η αναφορα σου λες οτι ψαχνω συναγερμο απο εκει το οποιο δεν ξερω που το βασιζεις μιλησα καθαρα για καταγραφικο-καμερες και ειμαστε στο θεμα αυτο.
Τις καμερες τις θελω καθαρα για να δω αν χτυπηση ο συναγερμος το γιατι και για εναν απλο ελεγχο δεν ζηταω κατι περισσοτερο οποτε ναι και απο aliexpress την δουλεια μου θα την εκανα.
Τα περισσοτερα που εχεις σπιτι σου ειναι απο Κινα.
Φιλικα παντα.

----------


## Andree

> Για να μιλησουμε ξεκαθαρα ...
>  1 λυση ) ενας φιλος επαγγελματιας  ηλεκτρονικος που εχει εμπειρια σε τετοιο τομεα, ολα αυτα θα στα κανει με  700 τα παντα μεσα και με εγγυηση τριων ετων στα κατσαμπραγκαλα και ενος  ετους δωρεαν υποστηριξη, ο ιδιος θα μπορουσε να εγκαταστησει ενα  συστημα που αγορασες απο οπουδηποτε με 300+  και οτι αλλο χρειαστει με  την ελαχιστη χρεωση στα 200 να στο εγκαταστησει και περιπου το ιδιο να  διορθωσει και ενα υπαρχων απο αλλον περασμενο 
> 
> 2 λυση ) ειναι να  πας μονος σου να τα αγορασεις απο ενα καταστημα και να σε πει το  αφεντικο θα σε στειλω εγω εναν δικο μου νεαρο και με ενα κατοσταρικο θα  στα κανει ολα τζιτζι και ενοειτε οτι αν χαλασει κατι δεν θα ευθυνεται  αυτος ουτε και αν δεν τα κανει ολα σωστα ο ... νεαρος, ειναι πολυ συχνο  το φαινομενο και η μαγαζατορες σπανια συνεργαζονται με την πρωτη λυση
> 
> 3  λυση) παιρνεις τον Αλβανο που εχουμε στην γειτονια και με τρια  κατσαβιδια ενα πολυμετρο ενα μυτοτσιμπιδο ενα σφυρι και βαρια βαρια τα  50 ευρωπουλα εισαι ετοιμος! Στα + οτι θα σου κανει και κανα  ηλεκτρολογικο μπορει και υδραυλικο 
> 
> 4 και τελευταια λυση και ποιο  οικονομικη! Τα αγοραζεις μονος σου και προσπαθεις να τα συνδεσεις μονος  σου διαβαζοντας τα μανουαλκαι ρωτωντας τα διαφορα φορουμ...
> 
> ...



Σε ευχαριστω για τις επιλογες που μοιραστηκες μαζι μου.
Παντως τα 700 που μαλλον μιλας για Θεσσαλονικη στην Αθηνα (επειδη καθε μερα παιρνω προσφορες)
ειναι 430 η καλυτερη τιμη μεχρι τωρα με τα ιδια υλικα παντα.
Αλλα μονος μου θα τα βαλω τωρα αν παιζεται θα το δουμε..

----------


## rodolfos2006

Περι ali express στο πα για να μην κανεις το ιδιο λαθος. Δεν ξερω αν στο ali και στο καθε ali πουλανε καμερες hikvizion, dahua, ezviz, foscam, ktlp που η εφαρμογες τους ειναι οσο μπορει να ειναι αξιοπιστες και αν γινει το οτι δηποτε να μπορεσεις να εχεις εικονα. Πολλες απο τις φτηνοκαμερες δεν λειτουργουν καλα ουτε οι εφαρμογες cloud που εχουν. Δεν σε ειρωνευετε κανεις. Μαλλον ποιο πολυ να σε πρωστατεψουμε θελουμε απο μια κακη αγορα.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## georgeb1957

Συμφωνώ με την άποψη του rodolfou. 
Μην κάνεις το λάθος και πάρεις κάμερες π.χ. τύπου escam. Το  cloud που διαθέτουν είναι για τα πανηγύρια. 
Μπορείς όμως, αν δεν θέλεις να διαθέσεις πολλά χρήματα και δεν σε ενδιαφέρει πολύ η ποιότητα της κάμερας, να πάρεις π.χ. κάμερες τύπου escam που να *υποστηρίζουν το πρωτόκολλο onvif* και να αγοράσεις ένα επώνυμο καταγραφικό π.χ. Hikvision που κατά την γνώμη μου έχει το καλύτερο cloud (Hik-connect) και να τις συνδέσεις επάνω του.

----------


## rodolfos2006

Η ezviz θυγατρικη της hikvision εχει την mini  O με 50€ που ειναι εξαιρετικη. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Andree

Το προβλημα που εχω διαβασει οτι εχουν οι καμερες-καταγραφικο απο Κινα ειναι οτι μπορει να κολλησουν και να θελουν restart οποτε αυτο ειναι ενα προβλημα που με κανει να τις βγαζω εκτος.
Hikvision και Dahua κοιταζα,σαν τιμη ειναι στα ιδια η καθε μια εταιρια εχει το δικο της κοινο με την hikvision να ειναι νομιζω στην 1η επιλογη αγορας αν δεν κανω λαθος.
Μαλλον αυτες που δειχνω σε λινκ στην αρχη του θεματος  θα παρω(οχι αυτες που μου  εδωσε προσφορα ο εγκαταστατης αλλα τις 1080)

----------


## rodolfos2006

Αν και δουλευω την hik και οι δυο ειναι το ιδιο καλες. Και τις 2 να ξερεις τις εχουν χακαρει.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## kioan

> Και μετα λες ε νταξει μωρε στο Ελλαδισταν εισαι και που υπαρχουν οι αλλοι 4 παλυ καλα να λες.



Περίεργη χώρα το Ελλαδιστάν. Είναι γεμάτο με άτομα που δεν τους αρέσει να ζουν σε αυτό ή να συναναστρέφονται με τους υπόλοιπους κατοίκους του, αλλά παρόλα αυτά εξακολουθούν να μην το εγκαταλείπουν και να αναζητούν τους υπόλοιπους κατοίκους του για συνομιλία, ακόμα και σε ένα κατεξοχήν ανοικτό μέσο όπως το Internet και το οποίο θα τους επέτρεπε τη συναναστροφή με άτομα από κάθε γωνιά του πλανήτη.








> Τα παραπονα σου στην διοικηση! απ την στιγμη που κυκλοφορουν εδω μεσα μι αδειουχοι ηλεκτρολογοι που με το ζορι τελειωσαν το γυμνασιο και καταστηματαρχες επισεις το ιδιο, που απροκαλυπτα ψαχνουν πελατες ... παλι καλα να λες και να μην παραπονιεσαι



Δεν υπάρχει λόγος να παραπονιέται κανείς!
Εντός λίγης ώρας θα καθαρίσει το topic από όλα τα μηνύματα μου είναι άσχετα με το θέμα ή είναι προσβλητικά και δεν προσφέρουν καθόλου στη συζήτηση. Επίσης θα καθαρίζονται απευθείας τυχόν απαντήσεις προς αυτό το μήνυμά μου, καθώς και όσα νέα μηνύματα δεν απαντούν στην πολύ συγκεκριμένη ερώτηση που τέθηκε στην αρχή του θέματος, δηλαδή αυτήν:




> Σχολιαστε σας παρακαλω την προσφορα του ηλεκτρολογου και την προταση μου και αν εχετε να προτεινετε κατι καλητερο ελευθερα.




Καλή συνέχεια!

----------

